

Extremist Programming Isn't - notahat
http://notahat.com/2012/11/22/extremist-programming-isnt.html

======
nickbarone
I'm going to be honest - It's never occurred to me to /practice/ programming,
particularly in the way that you might practice, say, juggling. I've always
worked to learn some new technique or technology, instead.

So - What are the other methods that people use to "practice" programming?

~~~
zeeed
google "code kata" - there's a bunch of great things to learn.

